# 2007 Outback 28Krs For Sale



## Roo (Aug 4, 2008)

We have a 2007 Outback 28KRS Kargoroo toy hauler that we need to sell unfortunately







. It has been very good to us. It has the dinette slide out & the rear bed slide out. The front has the toy hauler area that will hold an atv, mopeds, motorcycles, or just makes it easier to load or unload the camper. There is also a bed that folds down from the front wall which makes a nice front bedroom. We are located near Green Bay, WI. Asking $16000.00 obo.


----------

